# Windshield Protective Film



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

I had my windshield done with Stek DynoFlex, which is supposed to be the best for clarity. Well, distortion is easily seen as lane lines are 'squiggly' as you drive. Debating on having it re-applied at no cost or removing the protection. I should add I had the hood, mirrors and nose all wrapped and it came out great, and tinting of side windows with no distortion - all of the installs from same detailing shop. Thoughts from folks is much appreciated?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Not the same thing, but conceptually — my windshield has been tinted and retinted 3 times. It’s awful. I’m getting it removed.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

What's the harm on giving them a second chance?


----------



## JaxY (Jan 1, 2021)

Shilliard528 said:


> I had my windshield done with Stek DynoFlex, which is supposed to be the best for clarity. Well, distortion is easily seen as lane lines are 'squiggly' as you drive. Debating on having it re-applied at no cost or removing the protection. I should add I had the hood, mirrors and nose all wrapped and it came out great, and tinting of side windows with no distortion - all of the installs from same detailing shop. Thoughts from folks is much appreciated?


That might not be windshield film. It sounds like the same defective windshield I had with my new Model Y. It's a known issue. They replaced my entire windshield shortly after I got my MY. 
Hard to imagine a film would add distortion to the glass. Now that you've added an aftermarket product, hopefully it doesn't void the warranty.

Knowing that wavy windshields in Teslas are a thing, if it were me, I'd have the film removed, take the car to a parking lot with painted parking slots, and take photos through the windshield of any wavy lines you see. Lots of documentation. THEN schedule a service appt for a windshield replacement, with photos uploaded. There should be no doubt that this is a defective windshield. Then plan for a few days without your baby. 

My replacement windshield made all the difference.


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

JaxY said:


> That might not be windshield film. It sounds like the same defective windshield I had with my new Model Y. It's a known issue. They replaced my entire windshield shortly after I got my MY.
> Hard to imagine a film would add distortion to the glass. Now that you've added an aftermarket product, hopefully it doesn't void the warranty.
> 
> Knowing that wavy windshields in Teslas are a thing, if it were me, I'd have the film removed, take the car to a parking lot with painted parking slots, and take photos through the windshield of any wavy lines you see. Lots of documentation. THEN schedule a service appt for a windshield replacement, with photos uploaded. There should be no doubt that this is a defective windshield. Then plan for a few days without your baby.
> ...


Thanks. I have had the car for 18 months and never had the waves until the film. Thanks though, and good luck with yours, appreciate the input.


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

Ed Woodrick said:


> What's the harm on giving them a second chance?


I agree. thx


----------



## JaxY (Jan 1, 2021)

Shilliard528 said:


> Thanks. I have had the car for 18 months and never had the waves until the film. Thanks though, and good luck with yours, appreciate the input.


If nothing else, other owners will see the post. I didn't even notice the distortion until my husband rode in the car the day I got it and said, "Whoa. This ain't right." He was right.  
Good luck with your new film!


----------

